# My heart is breaking for this poor baby!



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I just got this posting from a family member on facebook. This poor baby looks miserable. Do we have any Malt rescues in the Iowa area that I could turn to?

http://www.cityofottumwa.org/files/files/01-25-11_white_dog.jpg

Must be claimed by 2/1/11. Found animals picked up by the Ottumwa Police are kept for seven days before being put down. Animals that have not been claimed by the owner after the first five days can to be adopted by any citizen if they pay the appropriate fees. Aggressive or vicious animals will not be adopted out....likewise, people unsuited to adopt an animal will be denied; such as a person who has been charged with hoarding or animal cruelty Animals may be claimed between 8AM and 4 PM - Monday through Friday at the Ottumwa Police Department.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there any way you could get this baby and keep her until you find a rescue? She looks so unhappy and scared.:crying: I just do NOT understand how anyone could let this happen. She(or he) is gorgeous even with the matted hair.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor little baby... looks so sad. I bet she or he is the sweetest little thing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - can you get a hold of someone from Northcentral Maltese via PM? Maybe they have someone who can get her out.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you can send me that link privately I can forward it on to our AMA Rescue Coordinator for that area. [email protected]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> If you can send me that link privately I can forward it on to our AMA Rescue Coordinator for that area. [email protected]


Edie - I sent you a link to the animal control center via PM in case Miki isn't on.
Sue


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for forwarding the link to Edie. I haven't talked to my DH yet but I might be able to foster for a short time. Baby isn't adoptable until 1/30 so an owner can have time to claim him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Thank you for forwarding the link to Edie. I haven't talked to my DH yet but I might be able to foster for a short time. Baby isn't adoptable until 1/30 so an owner can have time to claim him.


No problem Miki. Edie got it and is passing it along. I think it's doubtful that the owner will come, judging from the shape she's in.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You would be surprised. I've seen it happen before. It looks like he has had a hair cut in the last couple of months, don't you think? It has been so cold here I can't believe he survived being out for very long. It was in single digits here at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> You would be surprised. I've seen it happen before. It looks like he has had a hair cut in the last couple of months, don't you think? It has been so cold here I can't believe he survived being out for very long. It was in single digits here at the beginning of the week.


Miki - did you look on Craigs List for that area to see if anyone reported a missing dog? I once found one's owners that way. Appears the shelter never checked. I'd look but I don't know what city she's in. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Miki -- if I was still in Iowa, I would rush to get this fluff. So pathetic and so frightened. Breaks my heart too.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Checked the Des Moines Craigslist. No luck.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well Edie is wonderful and has worked with me so I can foster this little guy. I can't get him until Monday morning. I heard that he will be in the same shape he was when picked up and that he will be very hungry. This is info from others who have picked up dogs from the Ottumwa animal control. I'll be cleaning and grooming him when I get back and we have a vet appt at 2:45. This should be quite the adventure. I'll be posting about it on Facebook. If you want you can friend me: Miki Miller


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*why*

Oh dear Lord why oh why do people let these things happen? poor baby she looks so very,very sad.

I hope she finds a family soon! :huh:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You're pretty wonderful yourself for fostering this baby.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*God bless you*



heartmadeforyou said:


> Well Edie is wonderful and has worked with me so I can foster this little guy. I can't get him until Monday morning. I heard that he will be in the same shape he was when picked up and that he will be very hungry. This is info from others who have picked up dogs from the Ottumwa animal control. I'll be cleaning and grooming him when I get back and we have a vet appt at 2:45. This should be quite the adventure. I'll be posting about it on Facebook. If you want you can friend me: Miki Miller


Oh dear thank God! you are an angel!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of this poor baby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - how great. :chili::chili: I can't wait until she's out of there. Doesn't seem like there's much of a facility that cares for them since you get to it via the police site. So glad you're coming to her rescue. Do you have a place to cordon her off so Bogie's okay and not exposed to anything she might have? Can't wait to find out more about her. I'm not on FB much at all so hope you'll share here too. Thank you so much!!!:smootch:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh this is such great news! I couldn't get her face out of my head last night.
Thank you for your kindness and compassion Miki.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That poor baby.  She is in really bad shape...thank goodness you are able to foster her & give her a 2nd chance. You said it looks like she had been groomed within the last couple of months, but I don't know...I bet her hair is longer than it appears but it is REALLY matted. That's how it looks to me, anyway. She is completely yellow & brown except for right around her nose.  Pleeeeease keep us updated on her and take her "after" pics for us to see her new life.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

The discoloration may be fur coloring if this is a malt/poodle mix. He certainly looks like a maltese, but geesh, who knows? I'm trying to stay upbeat about his (yes, this is a boy) condition because I can't get him out of there until 8:00am on Monday and I can't stand thinking how miserable he must be. I couldn't get to sleep last night.

DH is being really good about this. He is such a good sport for going along with this and trusting that I'll get it all figured out. We have never done a foster so I'm trying to figure out the logistics of how this will all work. We just told our daughter what was going to happen and that she will need to be a good helper but will also need to follow directions regarding the new dog because we don't know him and he doesn't know us and he will be scared. Alex is looking forward to fostering and understands that we won't be his final home but we will be responsible to help him be happy and healthy again. I hope Bogie handles this all well, too. He is very social, so it should be OK.

I've got a large crate and a playpen that we can use if I need to isolate the new dog for potty training or health reasons. I work from home, so I will be able to make whatever adjustments are needed.

If any of you have fostered and have advice for making the transition when bringing in a new dog, I'm open to it! LOL. The fear of the unknown is freaking me out a little, but looking at this sad boy helps me know that my worry about the unknown is nothing compared to his fear and misery. It is going to be such a LONG weekend!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

God bless you, Miki!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - I'm waiting with you to find out he's in your arms. Any names?? Big hugs to you and your DH as well for agreeing to take this little boy in. I know it's new territory but it will be so fulfilling. You might find some more info about newly fostering if you search. Feel like I read something within the last few weeks about someone starting to foster but can't remember who it was.:blush: Darn, some days I can't remember who I am. :HistericalSmiley: Good luck and keep us posted. Want to see before and after pix too


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope it all goes well tomorrow Miki and I know you will know just how to help this boy. Just like you care for your own, thats how you will deal with him. Let me know when you get him home and settled.
Hugs,Edie


----------

